# 3/6 Fishing Fiesta



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Ray (konz) and I headed out to Pensacola Beach around 3pm to catch the outflowing high tide and the evening. Sand fleas and dead shrimp were the bait of the day. Not so much as a nibble until the sun went down...



Right after it got dark, a school of what must have been hundreds of hardheads moved into our cut. We nailed hardheads for hours and our bait was running low. Somewhere around 7:30, I got a good run and brought in what was roughly a 25# stingray. We just broke the leader at the edge of the surf, but that almost resulted in Ray's death as my 4-oz. pyramid came flying past his head. The hardhead slaughter continued until sometime around 8:00 when I had what seemed to be another hardhead bite. Picked up the rod and found out that I was wrong (thankfully!). A good 10-minute fight ended with a nice 39.5" redfish at the edge of the surf. I offered to hand Ray the rod and get my feet in the water for the fish. He declined and asked me, "How heavy is your leader?" I replied, "12#." Apparently, he thought I meant that was my main line and my leader must be much stronger, so he yanked on the leader. Of course, it immediately snapped. Before that red could get turned around, Ray was in 2-inch deep water grabbing away. The fish was captured and up for a pic before swimming away.














Shortly after, we got tired of the hardheads and headed off to our obligatory Waffle House run. There, we watched a drunk couple throw racial slurs at a waitress because she wanted them to pay :looser


----------



## fishinknots (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice catch, congrats......:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## eli17 (Nov 4, 2007)

Gotta love Waffle House.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice catch Phil! Sorry I couldn't join you guys!Had to fix the brakes on my ride! Thanks for the invite thought!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh forgot to ask! What the heck is on your face! Lol


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

> *Snatch it (3/7/2010)*Oh forgot to ask! What the heck is on your face! Lol




:doh


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

great job guys, i might have to head out soon


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I wasn't going to let that red get away......how my feet came out so dry I don't know.


----------

